# Explosive devices



## courtneyv (May 14, 2011)

Can a fiery blast occur from a device that can fit in a duffle bag? Most of the stories I've seen involve cars or barrels of gasoline. I don't even need the specifics on bomb type, I just need to know if fire is possible. The character setting off the device is wealthy, so he can get his hands on incendiaries that may not be available to the common man.


----------



## JoeMc (May 14, 2011)

Yes. A few canisters of propane could create an extremely large fireball and blast. If I remember correctly the expansion ratio of propane is something like 270 to 1. Don't quote me, I'm going by a faded memory. But yes, a duffle bag with a few canisters of propane and an initiator (like a blasting cap - which is the size of 1/2 of a pencil) could all fit very efficiently into a duffle bag…

Joe


----------



## C.M. Aaron (May 14, 2011)

Maybe someone can double check me on this one, but phosphorus will burst into flame or at least ignite whatever it is touching as soon as the phosphorus is exposed to oxygen. Use the duffel bag explosive to disperse the phosphorus in the open air. Set the duffel bag in the middle of any flammable material and the phosphorus will set it on fire.


----------



## courtneyv (May 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## SeverinR (May 17, 2011)

easiest;
bottles of gasoline with a small charge to rupture the bottles, bag and ignite them.  The burning fuel will spray over everything setting it on fire. 

My character planned to used a plastic gasoline can and a common hobby device to ignite it. But it was meant to start a flowing fire over something, not spray fire over an area.


----------

